# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  4.2 Earthquake Hit Several Parts Of Jamaica, 8.22.19

## mwenvlay

*Minor quake felt in sections of the island*

 The Earthquake Unit at the University of the West Indies, Mona is reporting that a minor earthquake hit sections of the island this morning.

The unit says the 4.2 quake hit about 6:45 and was located within St Ann, near the parish border with St Catherine.

It had a focal depth of 15.1km with an epicentre of approximately four kilometres northwest of Guys Hill in St Catherine.

The unit says the earthquake was reportedly felt in Manchester, St Elizabeth, Clarendon, St Catherine, St Mary, St Thomas, and Portland.

Residents of Kingston and St Andrew also reported feeling the tremor.

http://jamaica-gleaner.com/article/n...ections-island





_in the comments section, people are saying that it was also felt in Clarendon and that there was an after-shock several hours later._

----------


## Summer

wow! I get scared when minor tremors hit someplace its like a warning of bigger to come

----------


## Rob

We get these small quakes many times a year...

No worries!

----------

